# VIP member!!!



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yaaaaaay! I'm now a VIP member 

Do i get a prize or something? :lol:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

well done.......................


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well done!! it takes ages lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

VIP VIP VOOOOORAAAAAY!! WELL DONE


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well Done :thumbup: suz :001_smile:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> VIP VIP VOOOOORAAAAAY!! WELL DONE


I've just looked at mine i'm a senierhow did that happen?. well done for being a vip?

l


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

very well done


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Well done   xxx

No prize though lol we shoud get a bottle of vodka or choclates pmsl x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

a winning lotto ticket would be better pmsl


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> a winning lotto ticket would be better pmsl


Agreed why you offering me one lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Agreed why you offering me one lol


PMSL aye i have loads................... oh, ive just woken up i was dreaming lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yaaaaaay! I'm now a VIP member
> 
> Do i get a prize or something? :lol:


Bloomin heck Marcia i joined before you and i have just reached senior !!!!! looks like you have been busy on here !!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Yaaaaaay! I'm now a VIP member
> 
> Do i get a prize or something? :lol:


Congrats Marcia.....


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

you deserve it  woooohooo

and i said about having t-shirts made...no one took me seriously though!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats. =]


I thought I must have at least 200 by now... *sigh* so sloooow! =]

I better follow your example!!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope someday I becaome a VIP member


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Screw the exams, and the degree, it is now my life goal to become a vip member on this forum...


Kidding.

That'd be a lot of money down the drain.... =[


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Bloomin heck Marcia i joined before you and i have just reached senior !!!!! looks like you have been busy on here !!!!  :thumbup:


I've been spending more time on here than i should lol. More house work is needed to be done :lol:

Thanks for my blobs everyone


----------

